
Ask HN: How do you find time for pet projects? - ishener
I have a zillion pet projects I really would like to work on, but how can I find the time for it? I mean, I have a full time job, a wife that I need to keep entertained, and I need some time for sports/relaxing/whatever, no?<p>So really, how to make time for pet projects?<p>The real reason it's so important is that I would really like to start my own startup one day based on one of these projects...
======
sergiotapia
Married, two children. I find myself wishing the days lasted 36 hours instead
of 24. :P

I have a full time job as well and do not have the time for pet projects.
After work I get home and have some family time until it's bed time. Then my
wife watches some TV while I work for about 1 hour tops.

As you know, 1 hour is NOTHING when developing. I take at least 45 minutes to
get into a groove and ultimately I do nothing of substance.

I envy single people in that regard, they can work until their eyes drop out
of their head. Don't waste your time! You hear me single people! Don't waste
your time!

~~~
throwit1979
Serious question, not trolling. Why did you make the choice to have a family,
then?

~~~
CodeCube
I too have a wife and two children and often feel the same as parent. The
choice to get married (at 18) and have kids (first one at 20) was actually
quite deliberate. We talked about whether we wanted to live it up now and do
all the serious stuff like having kids later in life ... or get the kids out
of the way then while we have energy and save our "golden years" for traveling
the world, or generally doing whatever we want.

So I'll be 40 when my youngest turns 18 ... just in time for my mid-life
crisis :P But in all seriousness, 11 years in (I'm 31, and my daughter is 11)
and I'm still happy with our decision. I'll let you know in 9 years how that
turns out ;)

~~~
throwit1979
I guess what I'm getting at it is not really "why did you choose to have kids
at time X in your life" as much as it is "why did you choose to have kids at
all?"

~~~
CodeCube
I suspect that answer will be different for everyone. Some will have had them
as an accident, some will have had them to "save the marriage", some will have
had them to bring companionship into their lives, some will have them out of
religious duty, some will have them for the tax breaks.

Conversely, some will choose _not_ to have them for various reasons
(psychological, physical, etc.). All are equally valid on both sides of the
equation.

For me, it was never a matter of if, but when ... as a human, reproducing is
what we do. So when things lined up, I decided to pull the trigger (so to
speak).

------
dutchbrit
As others have said, if you have a zillion projects, you don't get time to
focus on your projects. First, finish the one..

But, when you say a zillion projects, you automatically reminded me of how I
use to be. My mind is like a buzzing bee, always having ideas. So I've got
some more advice for you:

Look at what you HAVE to launch for pet project #1. The smaller details and
functionalities can be added later on in v2 or whatever. I always had issues
not being able to complete projects, because I was keep on coming up with
"cool new additions that I insisted I needed to add". Don't, it will only
delay you more and more, and you'll never launch.

Focus.

Relax.

Build v1.

Write down your ideas if you spontaneously come up with a new one for later,
and brainstorm before you start working on v2 again. Then, repeat above steps.
Or, start a v1 of another project. But working on multiple things at the same
time isn't productive.

Different people like different approaches, but this one worked for me after
getting very frustrated with myself.

------
garindra
You need to keep the technical architecture of the pet projects as simple as
possible.

From what I can see (myself included), there's more tendency to make pet
projects more technically complicated than needed (usually because they're
thought of as an opportunity for technical experiment & also less
responsibility if things break), and these complexity will make project
context switching much, much more painful, which will lead to less time of
meaningful developing.

------
lazerwalker
Back before quitting my job to work on one my projects full-time, I used to
wake up an hour early and getting work done in the morning. I'm not a morning
person by any stretch, but I found I was a lot more productive right when I
first woke up than coming home after 8+ hours coding at work. As a secondary
benefit, I found that starting off my day by creating something of value that
I cared about energized me and tended to put me in a better mood for the rest
of the day.

------
whyme
I have struggled with the same issue for so very long that I have, just this
week actually, negotiated with my employer to move to a 3 day work week. 2
full days are now going to be dedicated to my start up. So maybe this is an
option for you too?

Here are a few things I took into consideration when making this move:

1\. My employers current codes of conduct contract prevented me from earning
income elsewhere. Moving to 3 days a week allows me to both get clients and
keep my current work relationship intact.

2\. The last 30% of my income was taxed at the highest rate (Canadian tax).
When I took the time to do the math, surprisingly it wasn't all that big of a
hit (at least it's not for me).

3\. Doing this removes any complications around code-ownership, copyrights or
product rights.

Just another option to consider for those who are really serious about their
start up, but can't find the time or money otherwise.

------
inerte
Hah, wait until you have a baby! You'll love the free time you have currently.

Now, seriously, I don't have large blocks of free time anymore. So I had to
change tactics. In the morning, I wake up first, so I start boiling water for
the coffe, turn on the PC and check emails/facebook on my phone. My wife wakes
up, we eat, dress up our baby, and she leaves with him. Every other day I have
20 minutes of free time, that I use to code or play games. Then I read books
on my commute, when she's breastfeeding I read documentation, new
technologies, my rss, and late at night while she is taking a bath, I have 30
minutes of coding or gaming.

And that's it. The New Reality. 30, 50 minutes, interwoven with 5 minutes
throught the day. But no worries... the life of a husband and a father is what
I want. It's a matter of priorities.

------
matthuggins
Everyone here is saying "it's not hard", but it really depends on your
circumstances. I am newly married and have a < 1-year-old baby on top of a
1.5+ hour commute each way to/from work. Working on personal projects would
take away from time I have to spend with my family.

I bring my laptop with me in hopes of working on the bus during my commute,
but the bus is often far too packed for me to even have the arm room to pull
my laptop out of my bag. Because of this, I sometimes just jot notes in a
notebook, but that doesn't get me very far when the majority of what I need to
do is get down to actual implementation.

I don't really have any fantastic advice other than saying it's a huge
juggling act, and you need to find the right balance that works for both you
and your family.

~~~
xoail
Please reduce your commute time to < 30mins. Even if it costs you $1k/month
more. I did this, and now I have more time and energy to do more of what I
want to do.

~~~
matthuggins
I am planning to as soon as our lease expires, but unfortunately that's not
for another 10 months. :)

~~~
xoail
Break the lease. Gotta take some risks.

~~~
matthuggins
Can't afford it at the moment, don't have the cash. Hence renewing the lease
for another year until we can stash some savings.

------
aam1r
A "zillion" is probably too many. Focus on one, ship that, then move on to the
next one if anything. Focus is really important (especially since you want to
start your own startup one day based on these projects).

Also, keep in mind that context switching is expensive -- switching from one
project to another requires a change in your mindset and maybe even the
technologies/syntax you're working with. It's very easy to burn out just
switching between projects.

Here's a schedule that I follow: \- Wake up at 5:30am. Hit the gym, eat
breakfast, go to work. \- Work from 10am - 6pm. \- Be back home by 7pm, eat
dinner. \- Work on pet projects from 7:30 - 10:30pm. Go to sleep so I can wake
up early again.

I've realized that consistency is really important. 3 hours may not seem a lot
every day but if I do this everyday for 2-3 weeks, that adds up to a lot of
time spent towards one project.

~~~
Stat24601
This schedule is admirable for a single person but would clearly not work the
OP. This gives him no time at all with his wife or kids.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Throw away your television. About 95% of the time I spend on my projects is
time I used to spend watching TV.

~~~
KeepTalking
This has worked for me. By dropping cable for netflix and hulu....I end up
spending more time usefully.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Streaming only what you actually want to watch is a great way to limit the
time you spend watching things, especially with Netflix as there is never
anything you want to watch on it.

~~~
randomdata
I too find it difficult to find things on Netflix to watch, but I can get lost
in video podcasts for far too long. There is a lot of great programming
suitable to my tastes there.

------
NateDad
#1 - don't watch TV. At all. Believe me, after the first week or so, you won't
miss it. I haven't had cable since my 15 month old was born, and I don't miss
it at all. Yes, that means if you're a sports fan, you won't get to watch 8
hours of sports every week like normal. Congrats, now you have 8 more hours
for side projects.

#2 - get up early. I get up an hour and a half early to work on side projects
in the morning. Since my wife and baby sleep in a little, this gives me
valuable time to get stuff done without interruption.

If you can work from home, do it. It saves valuable commute time that can be
better spent on side projects.

------
thibaut_barrere
Reduce from a zillion to one, first!

Then make time: go on a part-time job (some places offer 4 days weeks), either
freelancing or as an employee.

Lastly, over time it will help to work on pet products rather than pet
projects.

~~~
daleharvey
This

I used to have a list as long as my arm of pet projects, with a full time job
and a life outside coding its pretty much impossible. but you can make a
serious dent with a single project.

------
kindohm
There is a difference between finding and making time. I'm married, have one
child, play hockey 1.5 times a week, write and record music, and try to cook.
When I have a pet project in mind, all of that gets put on hold. I have to
_make_ time and shove some things aside.

There are boundaries though. I don't hide in a hole away from my wife and
daughter for a weekend. It goes in chunks of time. Family is a priority for
me, and I can't justify shutting them out so I can code for a weekend. As a
result, I need to work in 1-4 hour chunks. Four hours is pushing it (either
because of sleep or a daughter craving time with me on a saturday). Hockey,
music, cooking... those things can always wait when I choose.

I also constrain myself to small pet projects. Many times the projects cannot
be completed, and I'm ok with that. I usually work on projects to prove out
ideas or learn something... not finish them. Sometimes I share stuff on my
blog or github. However, my work is usually rough around the edges. My pet
projects are not meant to be polished and beautiful. They are for me to learn
or just do something crazy and cool.

Having a child will cut off your free time like a tourniquet. However, I've
found that having a child has also helped me focus. My seven years as a father
have arguably (and ironically) been my most productive for my career. I have a
hard time explaining that, other than I've had to focus and really come to
terms with what is important - both at the macro level of choosing an activity
and at the micro level of how pretty I want my side-work to be.

------
fmstephe
I work on one project at a time. Every night my wife goes to bed at 10. I go
to bed at 11. That is my time during the week. On the weekends my son sleeps
from 11->1 or 2. So I get a couple of hours in there too (sometimes).

I go to the gym during lunchtime. Unfortunately that is easier or harder
depending on where you work.

I think one of the best pieces of advice that is being repeated here is to
have just one project at a time. I think this is golden, if you are pressed
for time then more than one will kill you.

------
wcchandler
I work full time, am married and only have 1 project I'm working on. I used to
work 4 day work weeks. This was _wonderful_ in terms of productivity. My body
and mind was used to 11 hour days, so when Friday rolled around I slept in an
extra hour 'til 6:30 (yay!) and went crazy. The only problem, was a lot of it
was poor. I'm a sys/network admin by trade. So for me to sit down and work on
code with databases, it wouldn't ever come naturally. One way I increased my
productivity was I went to Openshift as a platform. My day job/natural line of
thinking then became irrelevant.

Then I switched to 5 day work weeks and began commuting with my wife. We only
worked about 10 minutes apart but were 30 minutes each away from our place.
This gives us 30 minutes of pretty much one-on-one time where we can sit and
talk to each other. Or just space out together. It's really quite wonderful.
It also keeps in contact with each other more... because if she has meetings
or something comes up, we let each other know. Before we'd rarely send text
messages to each other. Now, it's a bit more frequent.

I only work on 1 project. That seems to be a general consensus here, and it's
fairly relevant. Everything I work on stems from this single item. If I want
to design, I do it. If I want to develop, I do it. DB stuff? Done. Want to do
sys admin stuff? Save it for work tomorrow.

One thing I never do though, is neglect my wife. If she wants my full
attention, she has it. Doesn't matter if I haven't ':w' in an hour and my
laptop is about to die. I push it aside and focus on her. Life become
copacetic.

------
agentultra
A wife. A full time job. And the first kid is on the way.

I have all the time I need.

I'm not a fastidious planner with a Type-A personality and an obsession with
maintaining lists. I'm actually terribly lazy and my wife might have to remind
me a couple times to get something done before I actually find time to do it.
I think I've just structured my life around what I love to do that it all
falls into place with the least amount of effort on my part.

Things that contribute to me having enough free time to work on my side
projects:

\- I don't spend much time watching TV, playing video games, or engaging in
passive activities (I save them for when I need a rest) \- I live close to
where I work so that I don't waste hours commuting \- I keep my circle of
friends small and plan my social engagements ahead of time (I usually plan
them around the time I want for working on my projects) \- I do chores, run
errands, and keep up with all the little things using a todo list. If I need
to pick up groceries I'll do it on the commute home. If I need to run a bunch
of errands I'll schedule that time in advance. \- I get up early and get my
exercise in before I start my work day \- I never work at my full time job for
more than 8 hours (very few extraneous circumstances will change that. I break
this rule on occassion) \- Wife and I are rather independent people and we
like our personal time which helps too ;)

Time is the one resource that we cannot acquire more of. We're all spending at
the same rate as one another. I believe it's how you choose to spend it that
is the most important. I tend to be very self-centered and introverted and
structure my life around spending as much time on the things that will make me
happy as I possibly can. I don't like planning and living on a schedule so I
just make sure I'm in the right place at the right time to do the things that
I want... kind of like 'wu-wei' I guess.

~~~
up_and_up
"And the first kid is on the way." "I have all the time I need."

Would love to hear your story 9 months from now to see how all your advice
holds up ;).

------
phatbyte
I also have a full time job as developer. I don't have kids, but I live with
my GF which is almost as being married when it comes to having time for each
other.

Fortunately for me, my girlfriend works as a nurse and has lots of
afternoon/night shifts, which is great for me so I can dedicate myself to some
pet projects.

However it's not easy, it's very complicated to explain to her that "I don't
want to go out because I'm working on this bug...".

So you have to balance your life a little more, instead of taking 2 months to
complete your project, maybe it will take 3 months. And that's fine for me.
Some times can be a good thing to get away of your project and come back a
week later with a fresh mind, it makes you actually want to work.

With that said, after 6 months with lots of interruptions including holidays I
was able to complete my app <http://codebugapp.com/> , I just released last
week.

------
lallouz
This is such a common question and the answer is always the same. Compromise.
No matter what your situation (wife, kids, intern, job, etc) you need to
compromise time on some things to make time for others. And depending on your
situation it will involve compromise from other people in your life as well
like friends,social life,wife,kids.

While most commenters here are right about schedules, That can be hard for
some people. What I find is most important is communication with your
stakeholders (i.e. wife/gf/kids) and maybe not setting an entire schedule for
your whole day , but maybe a set time block a few days a week for "pet project
work". What is really important here is do the same for your other
responsibilities. Like Tuesday nights is "watch TV with the wife and kids"
night and wednesday night is "I work on my project" night.

Most important to remember is Keep Trying!

------
tthomas48
I find I'm actually more productive now that I have a wife and 2 kids. When I
have an hour to work on writing a play, programming, or even playing video
games I'm much more focused. When I had tons of free time I spent a lot more
time getting a whole lot of nothing done.

Limited amounts of time can make you incredibly productive.

------
MortenK
I don't get as much done on my pet projects as I would like either, but I have
at least found the following to be helpful:

-Focus on one project at a time, picking the one most interesting rather than the potentially most profitable.

-I like the quote "a mountain is climbed one step at a time". Ambitious pet projects can be overwhelming, but small steps of progress eventually lead to the goal.

-Cut TV time, web time, facebook time and hacker news time.

-Some people get up early to work an hour to 1.5 hours every morning before ordinary life intrudes.

-If possible reduce commute, work remotely a day or two or go down in time permanently to a 4 or even 3 day work week, if financials allow.

-Real work can be done in 1.5 hours (agree 1 hour is often too little). Try and schedule uninterrupted blocks of time. Regular blocks of little time accumulate quickly.

------
fidanov
I have a kid, a life, and I running my start-up and still there is enough time
for pet projects. I do pet projects mainly on weekends, not the entire day,
but a few hours of it. I also do a few hours at night, but that is rare.

You don't need many hours, you need to make a good use of the hours you get.

For example, I know that I will have only 3-4 hours on Saturday and Sunday. If
I don't do what I need to do, I will have to wait another week. As a result, I
am really focused on the core of my pet project.

This works for me. I know people that prefer doing it a few hours a night, but
I rarely can. At end it is just a question of focus and organization. If you
do those two things well I am sure you will find the right amount of time for
your projects.

------
fmavituna
> I need some time for sports/relaxing/whatever

Make you pet project your relaxing time, unless you truly enjoy what you are
doing (especially initially) it might be a good idea to try another pet
project. This is the key.

I've done many pet projects because I was truly enjoying myself doing them,
even waking up earlier so I can work on my project before going to the office.
BTW Weekends and holidays are great times as well. Recently celebrated our
10th anniversary I know how hard can this be with a family.

Nonetheless, I'm running my own startup for the last 3 years now (11 people at
the moment) because one of those pet projects. But also I pretty much stopped
doing pet-projects other than Google style 20% free time within the company.

------
up_and_up
I literally have no time, yet find time for major side projects and
freelancing

I work as a fulltime developer, have a wife, two kids and one on the way. My
wife also works part time

The biggest roadblock is sleep. Here is my daily schedule:

5:30 Wake and Meditation

7:30 Make Breakfast for everyone

8:30 Start work

5:30 End Work

6:30 Make Dinner

7:00 Eat Dinner

8:00 Play time with Kids

9:30 Get kids in Bed

10:00 Do dishes

10:30 Side Project time!

12:30 Go to bed.

Repeat!

During the last 3 years I have built:

<http://wellhub.heroku.com/>

<https://www.targetmobi.com/>

From my perspective, anyone without a wife/husband and kids in tow really has
little excuses. Generally the issue is either being overcommitted or just
laziness/procrastination.

You will only understand that if you someday have your back against the wall
wishing you could back back to your pre-married pre-kid lifestyle.

~~~
randiSP
I usually get notes about design decision for my side projects during the day
even when I'm in my daily job. Yes, I know that's not cool but my daily job is
pretty much boring.

Offtopic: Pretty amazed about your wellhub project. How is it doing? Any
sales? Actually I'm working on something similar and would like to extrapolate
your experience to my case.

~~~
up_and_up
There's no email in your profile. I'd be happy to continue this discussion
offline.

~~~
randiSP
Sure, I've updated my profile now.

------
muscula
I have two kids 6 and 8, and a girlfreind (for 14 years). I just can't help
having a side project. My advoce would be to just keep trying. Focus on one
project. Do small to do lists to keep crossing things of. And get something
launched! Once you have people using your stuff, thats a great motivator.
Eventually you'll find something you just can't let go. Or at least I did.
Right now I'm doing <http://muscula.com> And I also have <http://obsurvey.com>
that I started in 2007

Keep going, less is more.

~~~
muscula
Oh and a full time job

------
Jean-Philipe
Having two children, it's quite difficult for me to have side projects - but
on the other hand, I find myself so desparate that I am actually more
concentrated when hacking on a pet project.

What I ended up doing is always having a Netbook or at least a Linux phone
with me and hack that 10-15 minutes in the bus or underground. I'll sometimes
sit another minute in the train station to finish things up or use that one
minute I get free when the kids sleep and my wife's busy to just get another
piece of code written.

It's amazing how much I even get done that way. I think only now I really
value time.

------
marcgg
It's not that hard, it's just a matter of saving some time on weekends for
instance.

If you don't have a lot of hours to put into them, just reduce the scope and
do something you can complete in a few evenings / nights. Then if you're happy
with it, you can iterate and get a real product out of it.

I elaborated more on the subject on my blog a few months back if you're
interested: [http://marcgg.com/2012/01/09/start-working-on-your-side-
proj...](http://marcgg.com/2012/01/09/start-working-on-your-side-project/)

------
adamtaa
You have asked the question that I ask myself everyday. I even went so far as
to start my own business. The answer to this question for me is as follows. I
try to have time in the evenings after my child is in bed. I generally will
see if my wife needs anything or would like to spend time with me. If not then
I will go to my office and program/tinker for a while. This is a variable
process and sometimes I cannot get to my office. It is all about balance. You
cant neglect your family.

------
dmritard96
This made me check out my github punchcard
(<https://github.com/dandroid88/webmote/graphs/punch-card>) (shameless project
plug). If you need another project (lol) you could build a github punchcard
crawler and analyze when ppl push commits in general although this would
probably be pretty noisy as not all projects are side projects, some ppl work
weird hours, etc.

Looks like most of my commits are 9pm on wednesday.

------
isabre
I'm currently an intern. I get into the office at around 9am and I get home at
8PM. For the last 3 weeks, I've been working on a mobile web
app(onevoteamericamobile.appspot.com) and I finished it over the weekend.
Every night, I would get home at around 8PM, eat dinner and then program until
12PM. I wake up around 7AM and take a train to work. During my commute, I
would research various technologies and come up with ideas for my pet
projects. Its all in the planning my friend.

------
jamesrcole
Do you spend much time commuting? If you drive, could you take public
transport instead? If so (and I know this doesn't apply to everyone), you
could take a laptop with you and use that travelling time. Having a bit of
public transport time each day can add up to a surprising amount of time to
get things done.

I find working on the train or bus also helps me to focus - I've got nothing
else to do there, and only a fixed amount of time to do stuff.

------
tiredoffps
It's very hard with a full-time job, family and 3 kids. I treat it like how
busy parents treat going to the gym. You have 2 options really.

1 - Wait until they go to sleep. Usually 10pm. Con: Most of the time you are
really tired by then. Most likely won't happen.

2 - Wake up really early. 5am.

Doing either of these means you need to sacrifice entertainment. I rarely have
time for TV or video games anymore. Be warned single devs!

------
Sambdala
Turn some sports/relaxing/whatever time into project time.

A project doesn't have to be stressful or unenjoyable for you to make progress
or learn something.

~~~
madsushi
I spend every Sunday morning working on projects with NFL Red Zone on in the
background.

------
h2s
There is no "find time". There is only "make time".

------
exDM69
My employer is kind enough to let me work on open source projects on paid
company time if they are loosely connected to work. However, I tend to
actually use more of my own time at home (mostly on weekends) than I do at the
office.

------
gm
No TV at all.

Use time trackers like Toggl to watch what you do with your time. Cut the fat
out.

Also get enough sleep. All these answers with sleeping 5 hours a night are
bullshit. You cannot do stuff that requires concentration quickly if you are
not well-rested.

------
mrspeaker
Mornings. The only way to have some uninterrupted free time for pet projects
is to get up and go work at Starbucks for an hour before work. The bonus is,
it's usually when I do my best stuff!

------
throwit1979
No wife; no kids; no television; five hours of sleep per night. Easy.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Not sure if sarcastic...

~~~
isabre
sadly, this was my life for the last 3 weeks. But I'm an intern and I'm not
married :)

------
floydprice
You prioritise! its as simple as that, like exercising or walking the dog...
if its a priority you will do it.

------
mothore
Tell us what your ideas are and maybe you won't have to work on them alone.

------
Mc_Big_G
Quit your job and go part-time freelance if your significant other has health
insurance. You'll probably make more than you did working full-time. Use the
rest of your time for projects/startups.

------
pigs
Try to carve out a few hours during your real job to work on it. Build a
little momentum, and then when you get home you'll be more inclined to reach
for the laptop instead of the remote.

------
bmelton
I'm married, one child. Just launched one giant web project for my day job and
am constantly working on a variety of side projects.

Some tips: What are you spending your time on? TV? Lawn work? Date nights?
Going out? Commuting?

Outsource the lawn work. Quit watching TV. If you have shows you watch with
your significant other, then take a laptop in and work casually while you're
watching. If you have more than a few shows a week, then you might need to
consider cutting back.

If you have a long commute, stop it. Either move or find a different job.
Another popular suggestion is to take mass transit and work on the way, but in
my opinion that time is too interruptable (YMMV) - between other passengers,
having to stand up for the elderly, change stations, make sure that you don't
miss your stop, etc., my tack was to eliminate the commute altogether.

Ultimately it's your life obviously, and only you can say what can and can't
be cut out, but if you honestly can't cut out anything to make more time for
your dreams, then perhaps they're just hobbies? That isn't meant to be a
critique, but if you can recognize that you have a programming hobby, it might
turn out to be more enjoyable than always fretting about how to find time for
them.

Of course I wish there was more time in the day, and I'm sure I don't get as
much done as somebody with less family obligations, but I still get plenty of
things done. While I've certainly been in the same boat you're in, what I
ultimately realized was that my problem wasn't time, but about making
effective use of it, and committing to a single idea to completion.

I've started a million projects that will probably remain unfinished, all the
while lamenting that I didn't have enough time to get them all done. When I
found my first spurt of productivity was in realizing that nobody has enough
time to do everything they want, and that in trying, I wasn't effective at
getting ANYthing I wanted. After that, I found that by rigidly focusing on one
project at a time made me get a lot more done. When I hit stumbling blocks, I
can take a break and think about them, so that the next time I sit down to
code, I have a clearer picture of what the problem was, what the solution is,
and how I'm going to use my time effectively.

If I run into a problem after I just started out coding, I start doing
something easy, but productive. This past weekend, while watching football on
Sunday (poor Ravens), I was able to implement asset bundling for my JS, CSS,
write some fabric deploy scripts, optimize my PNGs and convert them to
Sprites.

Anyway, like I said, I've had instances where I genuinely didn't have enough
time, but I was able to reprioritize my life to get more time. I've had times
where I just _thought_ I didn't have enough time, but I was able to refocus to
solve that problem. Side projects are a funny thing, because nobody's
expecting you to get them done, and it's not paying your bills. If you need,
get a project manager, or get your wife, or a friend, or somebody to hold you
accountable to a deadline. Pick a date and give status reports, on ONE
project. If things slip, they should be disappointed, and make you feel bad.
Make yourself accountable, even if it's to somebody else. All of the above
worked for me until I was able to be a more focused self-starter when money
wasn't (directly) involved.

Good luck either way.

------
indi
keep optimizing

------
bravoyankee
Also on Quora: [http://www.quora.com/Productivity/How-can-you-increase-
your-...](http://www.quora.com/Productivity/How-can-you-increase-your-
productivity-on-your-side-projects-at-the-end-of-the-day-when-youre-tired-
from-work-College)

Might find some helpful answers here.

